
Heading skyward to beat gridlock - epi0Bauqu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7384788.stm
======
pg
The difference between a plane and a car is that when a car breaks it becomes
a gradually slowing lump, and when a plane breaks it becomes a glider. So
while it's possible already to build a plane that can make entire flights on
autopilot, you still need to be a pilot to deal with the aviation equivalent
of pulling onto the shoulder when something goes wrong.

~~~
chris_l
How about dropping the wings and ejecting a parachute for the whole plane?

~~~
pg
= things falling out of the sky in random places.

